# First failed FET - why no implantation?? - how long till more transfers?



## Courtney (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi there I'm 23 years old with pco.  This is my first fet attempt and I failed so Im feeling pretty depressed. Why didn't it work? Is there much chance it will happen the next time? How long do I have to wait till I can have more of my frozen embryos replaced??


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

hi courtney so sorry to hear your story same thing happened to me

last Nov I had to wait 3 months to have another go its through the

NHS and I am on a medicated fet. I'm glad I had the break I know its 

probably not what you want to hear right now but its worth the wait so your 

body gets back to normal. Good luck xxkitxx


----------



## tayllyn (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Courtney,

Sorry to hear about ure failed fet and that ure feeling so low. We too had our first failed fet back in feb so i know exactly how you feel. I was so sure that it would work this time as i had no drugs and had my frosties put back in a natural cycle, unfortunately it wasnt meant to be. But there are plenty of girls on here who have had bfps from fets so keep positive for ure next go.
I think it depends on whether you had medicated or natural fet but if u had natural i think you can have another go straight away on ure next cycle, we could of had a go the month after but we only had 1 little frostie left so we're gonna do a fresh cycle.

Try and keep positive,
take care and good luck 
lynne


----------



## Courtney (Apr 14, 2006)

tayllyn said:


> Hi Courtney,
> 
> Sorry to hear about ure failed fet and that ure feeling so low. We too had our first failed fet back in feb so i know exactly how you feel. I was so sure that it would work this time as i had no drugs and had my frosties put back in a natural cycle, unfortunately it wasnt meant to be. But there are plenty of girls on here who have had bfps from fets so keep positive for ure next go.
> I think it depends on whether you had medicated or natural fet but if u had natural i think you can have another go straight away on ure next cycle, we could of had a go the month after but we only had 1 little frostie left so we're gonna do a fresh cycle.
> ...


----------



## flamingo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello

Just read your post and wanted to send positive vibes to you.

We had our first FET in Aug of last year, which sadly resulted in a negative pregnancy test.  The clinic advised 2 natural monthly cycles before trying again and then when I felt ok to do so.

We went again and in Jan got a positive test and I am currently 17 wks pregnant.

Fingers crossed for you - it can work.

Flamingo
xx


----------

